

Why I was wrong about Quora as a blogging service - moses1400
http://scobleizer.com/2011/01/30/why-i-was-wrong-about-quora-as-a-blogging-service/

======
wippler
I think this is pretty much expected from Scoble after he was shunned on Quora
by bunch of users who didn't like his constant name dropping and pictures in
his answers. To be honest I also found his answers quite lacking.

Related discussion: [http://www.quora.com/How-can-Robert-Scoble-modify-his-
writin...](http://www.quora.com/How-can-Robert-Scoble-modify-his-writing-or-
behavior-to-help-the-quality-of-content-on-Quora)

------
andrewcooke
He was miffed by the following answer being killed:
[http://www.quora.com/World-Economic-Forum/Is-Davos-
nothing-b...](http://www.quora.com/World-Economic-Forum/Is-Davos-nothing-but-
an-expensive-boondoggle-paid-for-by-shareholders-or-taxpayers/answer/Robert-
Scoble-1) (quite amusing, but perhaps not as intended)

It seems like Quora's business plan was (1) get lots of users and then (2)
think of some way to preserve quality. I hope they can flesh out the second
part before everyone leaves again.

------
BarkMore
Given that Quora's content is collaboratively organized and in some cases
edited, it seems obvious that Quora is not a service for content where the
author wants his or her individual voice to be heard.

~~~
andymatic
So he's mad he can't be The Star?

~~~
BarkMore
He's mad because his comment was hidden through the collaborative organization
process.

------
u48998
Quora's team is either disingenuous or lost themselves. Many of their own
people are using Quora as a Twitter - sharing thoughts, chit chats, in a form
of questions. How viable is that to sustain a service? If they wanted to
create a social-networking site to begin with, than why bother with the QA
format?

